# Non African Cichlid Wish List



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Over the years I have seen many fish that I have wanted to keep but never had the opportunity.

It we be nice to hear some other peoples wish list.

Here is mine:

-Red Tail Black Shark (Epalzeorhynchos bicolor)
-Gibbiceps Pleco (Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps)
-Panda Garra (Garra Flavarta)
-Congo Tetra
-Barbus Desoni (Puntius denisonii)
-Espei Rasbora
-Rummy Nose Tetra
-Odessa Barb

Mud


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Zebra Pleco
Platinum Arowana
Arapaima
Pirahna

You know, cheap stuff.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Turquoise rainbow
Maine fish (lots of them)


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

Mudkicker said:


> Over the years I have seen many fish that I have wanted to keep but never had the opportunity.
> 
> It we be nice to hear some other peoples wish list.
> 
> ...


I've had a RTB shark with my cichlids since they were all juvies. Initially the RTB was more aggressive, but now he just swims around leisurely skimming shale for food.
Color on him is very vibrant in the tail and a very bold black body. Very nice fish!


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

DJRansome said:


> Turquoise rainbow
> Maine fish (lots of them)


Maine fish? Have a pic?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ha...typo. Marine. And zoanthids...I love those.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

DJRansome said:


> Ha...typo. Marine. And zoanthids...I love those.


OH, LOL. Me too, one day when I have lots of money and time


----------

